# Nella sera



## Arnoldas

Buona sera, cari amici.  Lo so che si dice "alla sera", quindi volevo sapere se è corretto dire "nella sera". Grazie.


----------



## Olaszinhok

A dire il vero, potresti avere varie opzioni in italiano: di sera, alla sera, la sera:
di sera m'addormento sul divano;
la sera esco poco;
alla sera non guardo spesso la televisione.
Nella sera, non mi pare corretto sebbene l'abbia trovato in un verso di Leopardi.


----------



## Arnoldas

No, caro Olaszinhok,  non è Leopardi, è la canzone di Iva Zanicchi "La riva bianca, la riva nera" ("Mentre una donna piange nella sera...").


----------



## ohbice

Dipende dal contesto.


----------



## Pietruzzo

ohbice said:


> Dipende dal contesto.


Infatti. E poesie e canzoni non contano.


----------



## Starless74

ohbice said:


> Dipende dal contesto.



Ad esempio, _nella sera_ è talvolta usato per indicare eventi importanti:
_- Nella sera in cui l’Italia vinse/vinceva i Mondiali di calcio, mia moglie ed io ci fidanzammo.
- Nella sera in cui l'Italia intera trepidava per la sorte di Aldo Moro - il cui corpo sarebbe stato rinvenuto la mattina seguente - a Cinisi la mafia uccise Peppino Impastato._


----------



## Olaszinhok

_Nella sera _mi suona meno usuale. Gradirei che qualcuno aggiungesse degli esempi. Purtroppo non conosco il repertorio musicale della Zanicchi. 😊



Starless74 said:


> Nella sera in cui l’Italia vinse/vinceva i Mondiali di calcio, mia moglie ed io ci fidanzammo.



Un esempio che mi era venuto in mente, ma non ho poi approfondito. In casi del genere, istintivamente, userei comunque _la sera in cui_... Mi rendo conto che non posso però esprimermi a nome di tutti i parlanti.


----------



## Starless74

Olaszinhok said:


> In casi del genere, istintivamente, userei comunque _la sera in cui_...


Anch'io.


----------



## Arnoldas

Grazie, carissimi, per le vostre risposte. Ho capito. Buon Natale a voi tutti!


----------



## symposium

Credo che in questa canzone "nella sera" sia usato in modo poetico: non è un complemento di tempo (quando?) ma di luogo (dove?), come quando, in altre canzoni, si sente dire "è svanito nella notte" o frasi simili. Sono parole che, secondo me, vogliono esprimere l'idea di una persona che è fisicamente avvolta dall'oscurità, o dal crepuscolo. Sono l'espressione di uno stato d'animo, non semplicemente indicative di un particolare momento della giornata.


----------



## Arnoldas

Può darsi, gentile Symposium...   Mi pare che la poesia italiana sia una cosa e le regole della grammatica italiana siano un'altra cosa... Comunque La ringrazio della risposta.


----------



## lorenzos

Intanto il pomeriggio avanza e scolora nella sera
e le ricorrenze non sono poche.
(Buon Natale a tutti)


----------



## Mary49

lorenzos said:


> e le ricorrenze non sono poche.


Ciao,
il link porta alla pagina iniziale vuota.


----------



## lorenzos

Ho provato a correggere ma pare che non si possa fare il collegamento allora basta cercare "_nella sera_" con google libri. Avevo poi specificato XXI secolo.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Avevo menzionato Leopardi già nel mio primo intervento, poiché sapevo che Lorenzos avrebbe postato qualche citazione.
 

Buone feste a tutti!


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @Olaszinhok però, giustamente, 


Arnoldas said:


> Mi pare che la poesia italiana sia una cosa e le regole della grammatica italiana siano un'altra


----------



## Arnoldas

Ho trovato su internet un'espressione con "nella sera":  "Nella sera della vita tu sei l'ospite del Padre...".  In questo caso "nella sera della vita" dovrebbe significare "al tramonto della vita". No?


----------



## Starless74

Arnoldas said:


> "nella sera della vita" dovrebbe significare "al tramonto della vita". No?


Sì, in questo caso è metafora dell'età senile.


----------



## lorenzos

Arnoldas said:


> "nella sera della vita" dovrebbe significare "al tramonto della vita". No?


Sì, certo.


----------

